# How to get front audio ports working??



## justme101 (Oct 10, 2011)

So i have a iBall Piano 99 cabinet and a Realtek onboard sound card on an Intel DG41RQ motherboard. The cabinet has two front ports for a headphone and a mic similar to ones on the back but they don't work. I didn't bother till now but i am using Virtual DJ which gives an option to use headphones and speakers to play two different tracks (as on a DJ console). After searching the web i found that i can use those front ports to do so.

So any idea of enabling those front ports ???


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, this toally sucks have seen this issue with many users.. Anyways here's the solution, enjoy 

*www.rm.com/_RMVirtual/Media/Images/REaltek_HD_Audio_Manager.jpg


----------



## justme101 (Oct 11, 2011)

^^ I found this solution while gogling...*but the option isn't even there.* There is just one check box i.e. the second one shown in the above pic.

*UPDATE*:

Ok what i figure is that the front ports are on the cabinet and are not connected to the motherboard. So can anyone tell me how to do that??


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 14, 2011)

justme101 said:


> ^^ I found this solution while gogling...*but the option isn't even there.* There is just one check box i.e. the second one shown in the above pic.
> 
> *UPDATE*:
> 
> Ok what i figure is that the front ports are on the cabinet and are not connected to the motherboard. So can anyone tell me how to do that??



MB model?


----------



## sukesh1090 (Oct 14, 2011)

@rajnusker,
 thank you for that.now i got my front panel working. rep +1.
@op,
 connect the audio pin from the case to the audio pin on mobo.


----------



## justme101 (Oct 15, 2011)

@rajnusker 

It's Intel DG41RQ (btw it's on my signature too)

@sukesh1090

Glad it helped u  ok i'll try to connect the pins now..and let you know how it went.


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 15, 2011)

Your motherboard layout:

*i27.lulzimg.com/6c43b5ece3.jpg

W is the Front Panel Audio Header.


----------



## kool (Oct 16, 2011)

rajnusker said:


> Your motherboard layout:
> 
> 
> 
> W is the Front Panel Audio Header.



I've MO: ASUS P5KPL AM/PS and QUANTUM cabinet, which is nw 3 year old, and it has only 4 extra wire naming: phone L, phone R, mic, GND. But dont know where to connect.  help me... mine too not working front audio+mic,.

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-zFFHWVxB7gk/TLRuGvzBJOI/AAAAAAAAAE4/aXtdOsMUQV0/s640/DSC00821.jpg

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-8dM3yx0w5mI/TLR2evZ3ydI/AAAAAAAAAFI/woDd8p2xV6E/s640/Untitled.jpg

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-ROAmE15JyN8/TLRuCujMFII/AAAAAAAAAEk/usciD7wfRy0/s640/DSC00815.jpg


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 16, 2011)

^^ refer to mobo manual.


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 16, 2011)

@kool Are there only four connectors? :/

Try this (for AC97 legacy):-

AGND = GND
Line out_L = Phone-L
Line out_R = Phone-R

Not sure about the MIC part, try MIC2


----------



## justme101 (Oct 16, 2011)

@rajnusker

I opened up the case and saw the Front Panel Audio Header ( as in my mobo pic above) are occupied with wires coming from the cabinet audio ports. I couldnt see where exactly they come from due to the drive bays. I tried opening up the other side of the case but it just wouldn't open. So my best guess would be that my pc assembler did connect the ports to the mobo. what to do now???


----------



## mitraark (Oct 16, 2011)

rajnusker said:


> Yes, this toally sucks have seen this issue with many users.. Anyways here's the solution, enjoy
> 
> *www.rm.com/_RMVirtual/Media/Images/REaltek_HD_Audio_Manager.jpg



For GIGABYTE Motherboards usually this is the solution ..

Thanks rajnusker


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 16, 2011)

rajnusker said:


> @kool Are there only four connectors? :/
> 
> Try this (for AC97 legacy):-
> 
> ...



Yes, according to two pictures MIC should go to MIC2. 
MICPWR is the pin for those headers which requires extra power connection for microphone to work.


----------



## kool (Oct 16, 2011)

rajnusker said:


> @kool Are there only four connectors? :/
> 
> Try this (for AC97 legacy):-
> 
> ...




OK, going2try this, will tell u result soon. Do it require any s/w also like realtek?


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 16, 2011)

justme101 said:


> @rajnusker
> 
> I opened up the case and saw the Front Panel Audio Header ( as in my mobo pic above) are occupied with wires coming from the cabinet audio ports. I couldnt see where exactly they come from due to the drive bays. I tried opening up the other side of the case but it just wouldn't open. So my best guess would be that my pc assembler did connect the ports to the mobo. what to do now???



Gimme a screenshot of your Realtek Audio Manager/Control Center.




kool said:


> OK, going2try this, will tell u result soon. Do it require any s/w also like realtek?



Realtek is not the only one making AC'97 codec chips, check your motherboard CD or website for softwares.


----------



## justme101 (Oct 17, 2011)

@rajnusker

Screenshots attached.


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 17, 2011)

justme101 said:


> @rajnusker
> 
> Screenshots attached.



Download the last drivers and check, your Front Panel connector could be defective.


----------



## justme101 (Oct 18, 2011)

^^ latest drivers installed including BIOS update...only thing left to believe is the ports are defective; can't be sure until i can get the other side of the case to open.


----------

